# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  فريضــة الحــج

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
قال الله تعالى: ( ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين).

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أيها الناس قد فرض عليكم الحج فحجوا. فقال رجل كل عام يا رسول الله فسكت حتى قالها ثلاثاً. فقال لو قلت نعم لوجبت ولما استطعتم. ثم قال ذروني ما تركتكم فإنما هلك من كان قبلكم بكثرة سؤالهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم. فإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم. وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فدعوه.

وعن علي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ملك زادا و راحلة تبلغه إلى بيت الله ولم يحج فلا عليه أن يموت يهودياً أو نصرانياً. 

وعن أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من لم يمنعه الحج حاجة ظاهرة أي عجز أو سلطان جائر أو مرض حابس فمات ولم يحج فليمت إن شاء يهودياً وإن شاء نصرانياً.

وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال من أراد الحج فليعجل فإنه لا يدري بالعافية.

وعن سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله قال: لو كان لي جار موسر ثم مات ولم يحج لم أصل عليه.

وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإنهما ينفيان الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد والذهب و الفضة. وليس للحجة المبرورة ثواب إلا الجنة. 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال الحجاج والعمار وقد الله إن دعوه أجابهم وإن استغفروه غفر لهم.

وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه أ، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن داود عليه السلام قال يارب ما لعبادك إذا هم زاروك في بيتك قال لكل زائر حق على المزور حقا يادواد إن لهم علي أ، أعافيهم في الدنيا وأغفر لهم إذا لقيتهم.

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من خرج حاجاً أو معتمراً أو غازياً ثم مات في طريقة قبل أن يحج كتب الله له أجر الغازي والحاج والمعتمر.

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من خرج لهذا الوجه لحج أو عمرة فمات فيه لم يعرض - أي لم يحاسب يوم القيامة - وقيل له ادخل الجنة.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي العمل أفضل قال : إيمان بالله ورسوله قيل ثم ماذا قال الجهاد في سبيل الله قيل ثم ماذا ؟ قال حج مبرور.

وعن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إني جبان وإني ضعيف فقال هلم إلى جهاد لا شوكة فيه الحج.

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت يارسول الله هل على النساء من جهاد؟ قال عليهن جهاد لا قتال فيه . الحج والعمرة.

وعن أنس قال : كنت جالساً مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد منى فأتاه رجل من الأنصار و رجل من ثقيف فسلما ثم قالا يارسول الله جئنا نسألك فقال: إن شئتما أخبرتكما بما جئتما تسألاني عنه فعلت. وإن شئتما أن أمسك و تسألاني فعلت فقالا فأخبرنا يا رسول الله. فقال الثقفي للأنصاري سل فقال: أخبرني يا رسول الله . فقال جئتني تسألني عن مخرجك تؤم البيت الحرام ومالك فيه. وعن ركعتيك بعد الطواف وما لك فيها وعن طوافك بين الصفا والمروة ومالك فيه. وعن وقوفك عشية عرفه ومالك فيه. وعن رميك الجمار ومالك فيه وعن نحرك ومالك فيه مع الإفاضة . فقال والذي بعثك بالحق لعن هذا جئت أسألك قال: فإنك إذا خرجت من بيتك تؤم البيت الحرام لا تضع ناقتك خفاً ولا ترفعه إلا كتب الله لك به حسنة ومحى عنك خطيئة. و أما ركعتاك بعد الطواف كعتق رقبة من بني إسماعيل. وأما وقوفك عشية عرفة فإن الله يهبط إلى سماء الدنيا فيباهي بكم الملائكة يقول عبادي جاءوني شعثاً من كل فج عميق يرجون رحمتي فلو كانت ذنوبكم كعدد الرمل أو كقطر المطر أو كزبد البحر لغفرتها. أفيضوا عبادي مغفوراًُ لكم ولمن شفعتم له. وأما رميك الجمار فمذخور لك عند ربك. وأما حلاقك رأسك فلك لكل شعرة حسنة. وتمحى عنك خطيئة وأما طوافك بالبيت بعد ذلك فإنك تطوف ولا ذنب لك يأتي ملك حتى يضع يديه بين كتفيك فيقول اعمل فيما يستقبل فقد غفر لك ما مضى.
أداب الحــج
للحج آداباً ينبغي لقاصده أن يعمل بها ليقع حجه على الوجه الأكمل .. منها :

& إخلاص النية لله عزوجل وقصد أداء ركن الإسلام لا لحب الثناء من الناس.
& التوبة: التوبة من الذنوب ورد حقوق الناس وأماناتهم 
& الزاد الحلال . فعليه مدار قبول الحج
& أن يكون الحاج طيب النفس
& وعلى قاصد الحج اجتناب الرفث والفسوق والجدال.
& التواضع فلا يتعاظم على رفقائه أو غيرهم
& الاكثار من الطواف بالبيت كلما امكن والاكثار من استلام الحجر الاسود وتقبيله
& الاكثار من شرب ماء زمزم رجاء بركته والتصلع منه بنية الاستشفاء من الاسقام


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إذا خرج الرجل حاجاً بنفقة طيبة ناداه مناد من السماء. لبيك وسعديك زادك حلال وراحلتك حلال و حجك مبرور غير مأزور وإذا خرج الرجل بالنفقة الخبيثة فوضع رجله في الغرز فنادى لبيك ناداه مناد من السماء لا لبيك ولا سعديك وزادك حرام ونفقتك حرام وحجك غير مبرور.

قال أهل العلم: من حج من مال حرام يصح حجه ويسقط عنه فرض الإسلام ولكن ليس له ثواب الحج المبرور . أما من عجز عن الحج لمرض لا يرجى زواله وكان يملك أجرة لمن يحج عنه فقال أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي رحمهم الله يلزمه بذل الأجرة لمن يحج عنه. وقال الامام احمد لا يلزمه شيء. وإذا مات المستطيع ولم يحج فالشافعي وأحمد يريان يخرج من تركته من يحج عنه وهذه الأجرة كالدين على الميت. وقال ابو حنيفة ومالك إن أوصى بحجة يلزم أن يحج عنه بأجرة من ثلث ماله. . 

عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: النفقة في الحج كالنفقة في سبيل الله الدرهم بسبعمائه.

قال تعالى ( الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج)
الرفث: هو التكلم بما يستقبح التصريح به بما يكون بين الرجل والمرأة.
الفسوق : المعصية.
الجدال: النزاع والمخاصمة.

فعلى الحاج أن يعامل أًصحابه وغيرهم بحسن الخلق وسعة البال فإن حسن الخلق مطلوب من المسلم على الدوام و خصوصا في مواسم العبادة كرمضان وسفر الحج.وليحذر قاصد الحج من الوقوع بشئ من المعاصي وخصوصاً ظلم الناس بالسب والضرب عند الزحام على المنازل والموارد. ومن المهم أن يعرف أحكام السفر من الطهارة والتيمم ومواقيت الصلاة والقصر والجمع ومعرفة القبلة او ان يصحب إنسانا عارفا بهذه الامور وليحذر من تضيع الصلاة الخمس .


عن زيد ابن خالد الجهني رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: جائني جبريل فقال: مر أصحابك فليرفعوا أصواتهم بالتلبية فإنها من شعائر الحج.

موقف عرفة من أعظم المواقف الإسلامية ومن أرجى اوقات إجابة الدعاء واقربها الى القبول وذلك لكثرة من يحضر هناك من الملائكة ومن الاولياء الصالحين وهو اليوم المشهود الذي سماه الله تعالى.

روى البيهقي عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا كان يوم عرفة فإن الله تبارك وتعالى يباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول: انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبراً ضاحين من كل فج عميق أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم.

وقال رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبداً من النار من يوم عرفة وإنه ليدنوا ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول: ما أراد هؤلاء؟

وروى الإمام مالك عن طلحة بن عبدالله بن كريز رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما رؤي الشيطان أصغر ولا أدحر ولا أحقر ولا أغيظ منه في يوم عرفة وما ذلك إلا مما يرى من تنزل الرحمة وتجاوز الله عن الذنوب العظام إلا ما رأى يوم بدر رأى جبريل يزع الملائكة.

وروى الخطيب عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم : إن الله عزوجل تطول على أهل عرفات فباهى بهم الملائكة فقال: انظروا يا ملائكتي إلى عبادي شعثاً غبراً أقبلوا يضربون إلى من كل فج عميق. أشهدكم أني قد أجبت دعوتهم وشفعت رغبتهم ووهبت مسيئهم لمحسنهم وأعطيت محسنهم جميع ما سألني غير التبعات التي بينهم حتى أفاض القوم من عرفات أتوا جميعا فوقفوا قال: انظروا يا ملائكتي إلى عبادي عاودوني في المسألة أشهدكم أني قد أجبت دعوتهم وشفعت رغبتهم ووهبت مسيئهم لمحسنم واعطيت محسنهم جميع ما سأل وتحملت عنهم التبعات التي بينهم

وروة الترمذي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير.
[/align]**
*
*أرسله أحد أصدقاء موقع الشامسي بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني*

----------

